# My Cousin Tommy or Check out these Rocks



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya know having family is a good thing, and all our lives my cousin Tommy and myself have been pretty close.Even though our private lives are a million miles apart we still have a few things in common. Where as he likes to kill things wether it be deer.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

or bear


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

or the occasional turkey. I myself would rather just watch them. These are turkey beards


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

What he really like is rocks. The Indian artifact kind. He has walked many a mile and spent untold hours looking. So after many years looking this is a small portion of his collection. I'll try to do more later. Hope ya like em.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

more


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

again


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

again


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

still more


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

and still more


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

drills


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

pipe. Pert near a quarter to fill it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

jewlry


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2008)

as they were used


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey nice highball deer or at least that we call them pretty rare .Love the point and stone real nice collection .Thanks for sharing.Good luck diggen and finding all .bill


----------



## idigjars (Jan 14, 2008)

As usual very cool stuff Pat!  I like the drills, never seen anything like them.  We can't even imagine the time it took to make those points and drills you know?  Nice!  

 Thanks for sharing the pics and the free tour.  I've been to many a small town museum that charged admission that didn't have as nice stuff as you show us.  Best regards,   Paul


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello:
 I have to second Paul on the drills.  Not discounting all the furs and arrowheads but as a novice to that type of stuff, I have never seen the drills.  Very nice.  How long did it take him to find all the indian artifacts?  Which ever it may be....thanks for shring.  This forum never ends to surprise me.
 Madpaddla


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 14, 2008)

25 or so years of walking and digging. And I mean lots of walking.These are just a drop in the bucket of what he has. Will try natural light next time. There are drills-preferators and awls. These are just drills. The rarest in my opinion are the Edgefield Scrapers. 1st frame third row from top far right.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 15, 2008)

i've killed a couple of bambi's in  my day also[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! thats a big pipe,probably filled it with peyote for the whole tribe.Reminds me of the daze using a cylinder from a car for a pipe,drilled a hole hooked a rubber tube to it.Ahhhh the good ole daze.


----------

